# helmet + goggle fit concern



## kv2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys.

so getting right to the point, I have the Oakley Crowbar (asian fit), and recently got a Red Hifi 2 helmet, large size. The helmet fits me nicely, obviously, which is why i bought it. But after trying it on with my goggles, it makes the goggles really tight on my face around the eyes. I loosened it all the way to the max. (for those who own crowbars, the two adjustment straps are touching each other in the end which is the largest setting).

I don't know whether the helmet is just big for this particular brand of goggles? Does anyone know a solution to this? are there different size straps I can buy or should i just invest in another pair of goggles or helmet?

thanks!


----------



## cjwalsh7 (Jan 19, 2011)

My only suggestion would be to tighten the goggles and wear them around your head, and then put the helmet on over top of them. This way they will fit fine, but you lose the ability to lift them up onto your helmet when you want to take them off.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Question: Did you try the C-bars on prior to your helmet fitting process. My asian fit crowbars were tight on my eyes too even without a helmet. got the regular style (Danny Kass sig series) and gave the asians too my friend who has a smaller face. Might just be your gogs and not the helmet gog combo


----------



## kv2 (Dec 6, 2009)

i tried wearing it under my helmet but it doesn't work well at all. it just pushes the goggles down my face and nose.

the goggles fit perfect when i used them with just a beanie. I admit i didn't try them on with my helmet otherwise i prob wouldn't have bought the helmet. 

Now I guess my choice is either buy a new helmet or a new pair of goggles. :dunno:


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

kv2 said:


> i tried wearing it under my helmet but it doesn't work well at all. it just pushes the goggles down my face and nose.
> 
> the goggles fit perfect when i used them with just a beanie. I admit i didn't try them on with my helmet otherwise i prob wouldn't have bought the helmet.
> 
> Now I guess my choice is either buy a new helmet or a new pair of goggles. :dunno:


Check and see if they make a helmet strap for the crowbars, I know they make one for the a-frames that pull the sides out slightly more to try and fix that problem with some helmets.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats wierd: Crowbars are usually helmet friendly


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

wtf... your goggles are loosened to the max and they are still too tight for your helmet? how freaking big is your helmet/head? o.0


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

sorry to hijack this thread, but did you guys notice a huge difference between the asian fit and standard fit crowbars? thanks!


----------



## MI_canuck (Feb 29, 2008)

differences on crowbars is all in the nose area... asian fit has extra foam in the nasal bridge area


----------

